# Coil Building Competition - Cape Vape Meet #2



## Andre

Each participant will be handed a rebuildable atomizer to build.
Participant to use the wire and wick of his/her choice.
Bring your own wire, wicking, tools, jigs,ohm meters, vape apps, calculator - whatever you want.
You will be asked to coil as close as possible to a resistance to be disclosed at the start of the competition.
You can build whatever coil you want - dual, twisted, chimney, ribbon wire, parallel - anything goes.
If your wire will be twisted or plated or whatever, feel free do to so beforehand. But, of course, no pre-wrapped coils.
20 minutes will be allowed to complete your coil and wick. Disqualified after 20 minutes.
Juicing of the wicks will be done by the judge.

The judge (@Cape vaping supplies) will test each build on the same device with the same juice.

Criteria will be:

Looks and performance of the coil and wick - 10 points.
Flavour, vapour and throat hit - 10 points.
Closest to the target resistance - 10 points for closest, 9 for second closest, and so on....if you are on the same time as another participant (e.g. both second closest) you will both score the same points (9 points each for the example). *You are welcome to test your ohm meter against that of the judge(s) before the competition.*
Comments and inputs on above-mentioned welcome. This is new territory for us.

Of course, without participants we cannot have the competition. So please put down your name in this thread or nominate someone to participate. The idea is to have fun, not to have a serious, serious competition.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow, you guys are organised!!


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha this one i'll just be observing... maybe you can have a teach the noobs to build a coil competition too hahaha


----------



## ET

will you guys be playing this beforehand?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> Each participant will be handed a rebuildable atomizer to build.
> Participant to use the wire and wick of his/her choice.
> Bring your own wire, wicking, tools, jigs,ohm meters, vape apps - whatever you want.
> You will be asked to coil as close as possible to a resistance to be disclosed at the start of the competition.
> You can build whatever coil you want - dual, twisted, chimney, ribbon wire, parallel - anything goes.
> 20 minutes will be allowed to complete your coil and wick. Disqualified after 20 minutes.
> 
> The judge/s (to be announced later) will test each build on the same device with the same juice.
> 
> Criteria will be:
> 
> Looks and performance of the coil and wick - 5 points.
> Flavour, vapour and throat hit - 5 points.
> Closest to the target resistance - 5 points for closest, 4 for second closest, and so on....if you are on the same time as another participant (e.g. both second closest) you will both score the same points (4 points each for the example).
> Comments and inputs on above-mentioned welcome. This is new territory for us.
> 
> Of course, without participants we cannot have the competition. So please put down your name in this thread or nominate someone to participate. The idea is to have fun, not to have a serious, serious competition.



Brilliant initiative! I love it 

@Zegee, @Hein510, @Gazzacpt and @Cape vaping supplies are the resident Coil Masters. You are obliged to enter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Reinvanhardt said:


> Brilliant initiative! I love it
> 
> @Zegee, @Hein510, @Gazzacpt and @Cape vaping supplies are the resident Coil Masters. You are obliged to enter


 
I got nothing on @Zegee and CVS bru @fred1sa also build excellent coils. I should get some practice in with ribbon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

OK this sounds intense gonna go practise 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

I will come with my evod lol. I will take part but just for fun

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

I nominate @Gazzacpt

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

I nominate @steve

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

NO YOU DONT SHARIEF !!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I nominate @steve
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



If i second the nomination is he allowed to do this



steve said:


> NO YOU DONT SHARIEF !!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

this is going to awesome!


----------



## Hein510

can I use my calculator?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> can I use my calculator?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, you may.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Hein510 said:


> can I use my calculator?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Yebo.


----------



## Andre

So, correct me if wrong, the participants for this competition thus far:

@Gazzacpt
@Zegee
@Hein510
 @Jean 
@Chop007
@BhavZ
@RezaD
@Dv8
@Riaz
@The Golf
The prizes are going to be out of this world. So jump if you want to participate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

Huh??? Did I miss the part where I got nominated? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Huh??? Did I miss the part where I got nominated?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Jip, you missed it cause it was done under cover. Got 3 nominations for you, in fact. Are you up to it?


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> Jip, you missed it cause it was done under cover. Got 3 nominations for you, in fact. Are you up to it?



 Forgot about the pics I posted (self-inflicted). Once again I would like to thank @johan for this!!! 

Yeah I'll be the wildcard...????????

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> Each participant will be handed a rebuildable atomizer to build.
> Participant to use the wire and wick of his/her choice.
> Bring your own wire, wicking, tools, jigs,ohm meters, vape apps, calculator - whatever you want.
> You will be asked to coil as close as possible to a resistance to be disclosed at the start of the competition.
> You can build whatever coil you want - dual, twisted, chimney, ribbon wire, parallel - anything goes.
> 20 minutes will be allowed to complete your coil and wick. Disqualified after 20 minutes.
> 
> The judge/s (to be announced later) will test each build on the same device with the same juice.
> 
> Criteria will be:
> 
> Looks and performance of the coil and wick - 5 points.
> Flavour, vapour and throat hit - 5 points.
> Closest to the target resistance - 5 points for closest, 4 for second closest, and so on....if you are on the same time as another participant (e.g. both second closest) you will both score the same points (4 points each for the example). *You are welcome to test your ohm meter against that of the judge(s) before the competition.*
> Comments and inputs on above-mentioned welcome. This is new territory for us.
> 
> Of course, without participants we cannot have the competition. So please put down your name in this thread or nominate someone to participate. The idea is to have fun, not to have a serious, serious competition.



Awesome, thanks a lot this will be an experience of note. Sorry I have been away from the forum for ages, been deep sea fishing in Infanta, it was flippen awesome and I managed not to drop my Chi You in the drink although there where some close calls when the fish tugged like a submarine. Looking forward to the vape meet, by the sounds of it, this one will be like a national meet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dv8

Gazzacpt said:


> If i second the nomination is he allowed to do this


I also would second this... To Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> I also would second this... To Steve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what about yourself, @Dv8? We have place for 2 more participants.

@steve you have been enlisted! Ok with you?


----------



## Dv8

I am sucky at coil building... Some might disagree with me but if Steve declines i will be in on the condition that @Gazzacpt is in lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> I am sucky at coil building... Some might disagree with me but if Steve declines i will be in on the condition that @Gazzacpt is in lol


@Gazzacpt has been on the list from the start - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/#post-46262.
So there is place for both you and @steve?


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> And what about yourself, @Dv8? We have place for 2 more participants.
> 
> @steve you have been enlisted! Ok with you?


After just stabbing myself twice with the same piece of 28g kanthal whilst building my highly complex 8 wrap microcoil the answer is definitely no. Thanks for offering to take my place @Dv8 ( ps hes lying about being sucky he could tell you what colour cardigan rip trippers was wearing on any given day )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> After just stabbing myself twice with the same piece of 28g kanthal whilst building my highly complex 8 wrap microcoil the answer is definitely no. Thanks for offering to take my place @Dv8 ( ps hes lying about being sucky he could tell you what colour cardigan rip trippers was wearing on any given day )


Ok, so then it is settled. You are out and @Dv8 is in. Will amend the list accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Here the list of the participants to the coil building competion. We have 10 atomizers available, so there is place for just one more participant:

@Gazzacpt
@Zegee
@Hein510
 @Jean 
@Chop007
@BhavZ
@RezaD
@Dv8
@Riaz
@The Golf


----------



## Gazzacpt

Dv8 said:


> I am sucky at coil building... Some might disagree with me but if Steve declines i will be in on the condition that @Gazzacpt is in lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says the chimney coil guru....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Can we have one more at least for an even 10 maybe we can draw the individual name like a wild card 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ

If anyone in that list sucks at building coils it will be me, so the 10th person shouldn't need to worry cause they definitely wont end up in last place..

Come on guys, lets get that tenth seat taken


----------



## crack2483

I'll join via Skype  kidding.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fred1sa

@Matthee, you seem to forget that I won't make the meet, lol. Please scratch my name from the comp.


----------



## Dv8

steve said:


> After just stabbing myself twice with the same piece of 28g kanthal whilst building my highly complex 8 wrap microcoil the answer is definitely no. Thanks for offering to take my place @Dv8 ( ps hes lying about being sucky he could tell you what colour cardigan rip trippers was wearing on any given day )


Steve man dont over sell it geez lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dv8

Gazzacpt said:


> Says the chimney coil guru....


Listen gazza you know you the master i am just the apprentice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Dv8 said:


> Listen gazza you know you the master i am just the apprentice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




should I be scared?


----------



## Dv8

Oh I have Q.... Can we bring pre twister wire or must it be prepared in the 20min?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8

BhavZ said:


> should I be scared?


Never man I am a total noob of note at this... I dont even have a dripper still waiting on my order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Dv8 said:


> Never man I am a total noob of note at this... I dont even have a dripper still waiting on my order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're only a noob if you have built no more than one coil man.. then its just progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Hey wait a minute..............there is someone missing from the list.......and that is.....@riaz.... he is not allowed to hide behind his books.....if he can stay up till 6am coiling then he should be there.....no excuses!!!!

On another note......@bhavz is being so damn modest.......we both know building complex coils for a dripper is child's play compared to a pt2 mini......he is the one to watch!!!!

Also @Matthee ....we could extend the comp.....how about bringing your home brewed complex juice (max 3 entries per entrant) for critic by an elected judging panel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> @Matthee, you seem to forget that I won't make the meet, lol. Please scratch my name from the comp.


Oops, sorry - all the details. Thanks for the reminder. Will still miss you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> Oh I have Q.... Can we bring pre twister wire or must it be prepared in the 20min?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can bring pre twister wire, no problem. Now so reflected in the first post of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

oh what the hell, ill take up the last seat in the coil building competition

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> oh what the hell, ill take up the last seat in the coil building competition


Awesome, it will be fun. 
One more seat left - I forgot @fred1sa cannot attend.


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> oh what the hell, ill take up the last seat in the coil building competition



Awesome!!!


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> Awesome, it will be fun.
> One more seat left - I forgot @fred1sa cannot attend.



and ummmm..... my other suggestion? I know you are struggling to keep up with all the posts...This forum has become extremely busy in the past 2 weeks.....Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Also @Matthee ....we could extend the comp.....how about bringing your home brewed complex juice (max 3 entries per entrant) for critic by an elected judging panel?


A great idea. Let us keep that one for the next vape meet. Think we have enough on our plate for this one. Do, however, remind us in good time please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

I'll take a seat.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

What specific atomizer are we looking at? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> I'll take a seat.


All the seats have been taken at this stage. But I shall try to make a plan. Will let you know.


Jean said:


> What specific atomizer are we looking at?


Haha, would all not like to know that - that is the surprise.


----------



## Jean

Its all good. No worries. Just let me know if anything changes. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Haha, would all not like to know that - that is the surprise.



i hope nothing complicated


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> i hope nothing complicated


My lips are sealed.


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> My lips are sealed.



good!

this makes it all the more interesting


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> i hope nothing complicated



I have a very good idea of what it is......but I will not post in case I am correct....


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> I have a very good idea of what it is......but I will not post in case I am correct....


thats why we have a PM function


----------



## RIEFY

@Matthee @Jean can take my place. I will supervise lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Matthee @Jean can take my place. I will supervise lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, will first try other options. Shall let you know.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Matthee @Jean can take my place. I will supervise lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Right, @Cape vaping supplies, as requested you have been ousted from the coil building competition and @Jean will take your place. Instead @Cape vaping supplies has been called to higher duty - he will be a judge at the coil building competition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

awesomeness!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jean

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies , its gonna be a big seat to fill but i am a big guy so it wont be too difficult.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Its a pleasure @Jean. show dem!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

